# aggettivi di colori



## Schenker

Hola.
Leyendo estas frases...

-Le margherite gialle; il cuaderni gialli; i guanti neri
-I pantaloni blu; le scarpe rosa; le calze viola

...me pregunto, ¿cuándo el color tiene que ponerse en plural y cuándo no?


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Schenker, en todos estos casos son adjetivos, pero algunos no tienen el plural, solo son singulares (blu, rosa, viola). Hay que memorizar... 
Silvia


----------



## Schenker

Gracias. 
¿Alguien podría poner una lista, si no es mucha molestía, de los que sólo son singulares?


----------



## irene.acler

Me acuerdo que ya se trató este tema, quizás en el forum Inglés-Italiano, pero no logro encontrarlo.

Bueno, hay algunos adjetivos que se concordan con el sostantivo, mientras que otros son invariables.
A ver si me acuerdo de todos, o casi!

Adjetivos que varían:
giallo/a/i/e
verde/i
rosso/a/e/i
nero/a/i/e
bianco/a/i/e
azzurro/a/i/e
marrone/i

Adjetivos invariables:
blu
viola
rosa
arancione
indaco


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Adjetivos que varían:
> giallo/a/i/e
> verde/i
> rosso/a/e/i
> nero/a/i/e
> bianco/a/i/e
> azzurro/a/i/e
> marrone/i
> * grigio/a/i/e**
> arancione/i
> **celeste/i*
> 
> 
> Adjetivos invariables:
> blu
> viola
> rosa
> arancione
> indaco


----------



## Schenker

Gracias a todas.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Ecco, lo sapevo che dimenticavo qualcosa! Ooops, con arancione me he equivocado!


----------



## Schenker

Disculpen pero me vino otra duda. 
En el caso de los que tienen solo plural con "i", quiere decir que si se refiere a una cosa masculina y femenina se hace el plural con la "i" en ambos casos, o cuando es femenino el objeto se deja el color tal cual?


----------



## irene.acler

Por ejemplo:

con nombre femenino
una sciarpa arancione
due sciarpe arancioni

con nombre masculino
un mobile arancione
due mobili arancioni

O sea que el plural "i" vale tanto para cosas femeninas como para cosas masculinas (claro está, con los adjetivos que solo tienen plural con "i").


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Por ejemplo:
> 
> con nombre femenino
> una sciarpa arancione
> due sciarpe arancioni
> 
> con nombre masculino
> un mobile arancione
> due mobili arancioni
> 
> O sea que el plural "i" vale tanto para cosas femeninas como para cosas masculinas (claro está, con los adjetivos que solo tienen plural con "i").


 
Muchas gracias por la aclaración Irene.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Disculpen si lío mucho, la duda es profesional.
Cuando nos referimos al color como tal, como sustantivo no como adjetivo. ¿Tampoco tiene plural? Es que la gama de rosas o índigos, por ejemplo, es muy amplia. En cualquier catálogo de óleos habrá un mínimo de cinco rosas.

"Un elenco di rosa" me suena fatal. Son elementos distintos.


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche se non ti suona bene, rimane al singolare:
"La gamma dei rosa"


----------



## Neuromante

Pero en tu caso es "La gammma dei _colori_ rosa"


----------



## Cristina.

Si dice per l'appunto "gamma", non esiste "elenco" in questo contesto.
Anche in spagnolo si dice gama , non si dice 'lista'.


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente, se dice "gamma". 
La gamma dei colori rosa--> mejor dicho sin "colori"--> la gamma dei rosa, dei blu, dei viola..


----------



## Neuromante

En español se dice "listado" o, mejor aún "paleta" que significa algo distinto a "gama"


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, se puede decir tanto _paleta_ como _gama_ para referirse al ámbito de los colores, no?


----------



## Cristina.

Dal Garzanti: 
tavolozza:
1 assicella di legno su cui i pittori mescolano i colori
2 l’insieme dei colori tipici di un pittore

Ma la paleta o tavolozza non c'entra niente con elenco.
Comunque, "listado" (= enumeración, relación) e "gama" (=gradación, escala) non sono la stessa cosa.


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente son dos cosas distintas, también en italiano.


----------



## sabrinita85

En todo caso "un elenco di rosa" no se dice en italiano. 
Tampoco "lista dei rosa". 
Se dice "la gamma dei rosa".


----------



## Cristina.

En español "paleta" se usa sobre todo para referirse al utensilio del pintor, 
yo no conocía la acepción segunda y creo que la mayoría de los españoles tampoco, que, en todo caso, se refiere al colorido de una pintura , no en general.
paleta : *2. *f. *colorido* (‖ *de una pintura*). _La paleta de Goya_


_Colorido:*2. *m. Disposición y grado de intensidad de los diversos colores *de una pintura*._



E comunque al massimo si direbbe in generale :la paleta de colores, non la paleta de los rosas o del rosa.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> E comunque al massimo si direbbe in generale :la paleta de colores, non la paleta de los rosas o del rosa.


Esattamente.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que soy pintor. Mi duda está dentro de la jerga profesional y en el campo pictórico.
No es difícil oír decir que una paleta tiene dos gamas distintas de un solo color. Y sí se dice, en ambiente profesional, "La paleta de rosas" o de otro color. Por eso me surge la duda, por que me consta que en español *está* entre las posibilidades y no creo que el italiano, entre todos los idiomas, esté restringido en un concepto artístico.

De todos modos, la acepción que señala Cristina "Colorido" no me convence, es más correcto en español la segunda que da el Garzanti. Si existe la "paleta española" por nombrar una clásica (Negro, blanco de titanio, rojo inglés y ocre), la definión de "colorido" no se ajusta. En realidad la paleta de un pintor es el listado de colores que usa (Puede ser los que compra y pone en la tabla -Los de tubo-, o las gamas de cada color que utiliza en los cuadros despues de mezclarlos).



Disculpen que tardara en aclararlo, es que he estado fuera durante medio día.


----------

